

An Airbnb Host Got Drunk And Let Himself Into The House - amrrs
http://www.businessinsider.com/bi-employee-has-airbnb-horror-story-2014-6

======
cones688
It is a very serious story but the reporting is all a little bit odd, why do
they quote the girlfriend who couldn't hear the conversation yet not get the
boyfriend to recount what "Tom" was talking about,

> She overhead a strange conversation with Tom mumbling things like

Also frustratingly it seems another case of leveraging their website to ensure
they get their refund.

> Shortly after being contacted by Business Insider for this story, Airbnb
> took down the listing and banned the host permanently

------
janesvilleseo
What's the point of 24/hour emergency line, if you nobody answers the line?

This is probably an area where Airbnb is going to need to invest in if they
want to continue to grow.

------
PMan74
TL;DR - Business Insider employee has a valid issue on Airbnb and blows it up
into a Business Insider article.

Is his personal experience worthy of the BI front page?

------
collyw
This sort of thing is not unique to Airbnb. I have a friend who was the drunk
one, who went back from the bar into the wrong holiday cabin to use the
toilet, and woke up a family.

~~~
cafard
Hell, there was a trial in the NE US a few years ago, when a young man in an
alcoholic blackout got into his family's former home and murdered the new
owners.

------
brokentone
Isn't it fun how Business Insider employees get to have their issues resolved
by writing articles about bad experiences with startups?

